# scale ?



## elkhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in need of a good scale for weighing my panniers. I have looked at the one northwest sells. I cant find in the description how big it is or what it weighs. I want one that I can take and have in one of the packs at all time, so I would like one as small and lightweight as possible. Could someone (Rex) give me some info on northwests scale or some advice where I can get one at a reasonable price. Thanks


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the scale from NW Packgoats, it's little and light!


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I use the one rex sells, works great.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have the same. I found that after a couple times of loading and organizing so I can find stuff, that I don't have to carry it anymore. I just use it before going. I mark the weight on stuff so that if I have to rearrange I just do a little addition.


----------



## elkhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I figuered that if Rex was selling it , it was a quality product that was right for the job. I went ahead and ordered one. Bob, addition is not one of my strong points. j/k I plan on packing some elk meat this year so I need the scale to make sure I dont overload.


----------

